# YSL Baby doll perfume



## Melina (Apr 18, 2007)

hey guys 
 i love the baby doll perfume by YSL.its one of those scents that makes me happy lol. i also love romance by ralph lauren.
 just wondering if anyone  out  shares my love for it as well.
ive had both for quiet some time have yet to find one that is similar to either one ......its so hard choosing the rite perfume...dont u think?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2007)

I love Baby Doll as well, in fact I used to wear Paris, but switched to BD when it came out. In the winter I wear vanille based scents, but come spring it's BD all the way!


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2007)

i bought this for my prom and i love it


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 8, 2007)

I love french perfumes!!
Baby Doll is one of my signature perfume!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Rust.Orange (Jun 8, 2007)

It is pretty darn fabulous, I must admit. I have a little one in my purse at all times.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

I love the smell of babydoll it is so sweet! I also love the bottle, its very classic and elegant


----------



## *Dani* (Jun 8, 2007)

I love this perfume, i've been meaning to buy a bottle for ages.


----------



## liv (Jun 9, 2007)

I always spritz this on me when walking through the perfume counters if I'm not wearing any to begin with, I really need to go ahead and buy a bottle.  =]


----------



## metal_romantic (May 19, 2009)

I looove it. It's so pretty. I think it's a classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have one bottle at home opened, one spare unopened, and one open at my boyfriend's... I love it that much. My other favourite for day is Burberry Brit, and my favourite for night is Escada Magnetism. I couldn't exist without these 3. I also have many others I don't think I could live without either! (I feel naked with perfume....)


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

this is one of my signature scents...i love florals


----------



## ny love (Sep 25, 2009)

I love it, for me it's better than Paris!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

This used to be my "go to" summer perfume - a nice fruity perfume that isnt too heady and blends nicely in the base, no sharp notes to give me migraines...LOL!! I used this every summer religiously for years then kind of needed a break and went exploring for others, but I kept coming back to this one, there are very few fruity perfumes I can wear without getting headaches but this one is great - I love it!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

I love YSL Baby Doll - just wish it lasted longer on me. 

It's a lovely spring/summer scent.


----------



## loriblu (May 6, 2010)

I am a big fan of baby doll scent, if I could compare it with color, it would deffinetely be pink!!


----------

